#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-05
<mitya57> acheronuk, tsimonq2: Looks like there is an option for that: https://github.com/annulen/webkit/blob/qtwebkit-5.212/Source/cmake/OptionsQt.cmake#L241
<mitya57> Should be as easy as adding -DUSE_GSTREAMER=OFF to EXTRA_CMAKE_ARGUMENTS (in d/rules).
<acheronuk> hopefully gstreamer in -proposed will be sorted today so such measures won't be needed. it was just an idle thought and might not be wise
<acheronuk> mitya57: hmmm. when I tried I added -DGSTREAMER_DEFAULT=OFF, which did not work. which I guess it wouldn't
<lubot> <mitya57> @acheronuk, Yes, that probably wouldn't work. USE_GSTREAMER is better.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-06
<lubot> <acheronuk> [21:30] <infinity> acheronuk: Qt looks migratey.
<lubot> [21:31] <infinity> migratory?
#ubuntu-qt 2018-03-07
<lubot> <Lazy B> migraine :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<santa_> migrateried
<lubot> Santa was added by: Santa
<lubot> <acheronuk> @Santa welcone :)
<lubot> <Santa> Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o/
<lubot> <Santa> \o
#ubuntu-qt 2020-03-05
<blaze[m]> I was testing qtcreator 4.11 built agaist llvm8 and 9, and it looks like syntax analysis doesn't work with llvm8 :\
<lubot> <X> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTCREATORBUG-23330
<lubot> <X> So Debian/Ubuntu distro version appears to be broken atm, fix comes only with the next patch release
<lubot> <X> Or do a rebuild against llvm 9 as a workaround
<lisandro> weird i did not notice it
<lisandro> 4.11.1 is Debian is still needing copyright review, that's why I did not upload it yet
#ubuntu-qt 2020-03-08
<lubot> * mitya57 uploads GTK instead of working on Qt
<lubot> <mitya57> Well, actually I'm stuck on webengine copyright problems. Hopefully temporary.
